# Got My Turkey Parts Back..



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

What do you think? I put it on the office wall at work..


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

That's a really cool mount... I think I'd like one just like it (if I ever manage to kill one of those buggers)


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That's nice looking. More artistic than a lot of them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## chickendude1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a really nice mount! I just finished mine this weekend. Not as elaborate as yours but I still like it.

What subspecies? It's so much more iridescent than any Rios I've shot around here.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

chickendude1234 said:


> What subspecies? It's so much more iridescent than any Rios I've shot around here.


Merriam's, maybe a cross..

It does have nice colors, especially when seen in person. I wasn't sure how the wings would look on the piece, but I'm glad I had it done.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

That is awesome! I have a bunch of fans, but I have never seen that done with the wings. Way cool.

Rut


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Both cool mounts guys!


----------

